# Anyone have one of these $45 Overstock.com lights?



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

How would this be for growing plants for a Mini M (5 gallon) sized tank? The description says it is a 27w 6500K bulb but you can't really tell how long it is or if it would cover the whole tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got one similar to this for a nano tank and it did very well. We were growing medium light plants.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost looks like the trusty ol' HD hampton bay fixture. If it is, works pretty good on smaller tanks.


----------

